# Urgent-What kind of bug is this?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Impossible to tell from that blurry picture.
Just Google "roach identification".
Never seen a roach with fuzz on it and they all have antennas.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Roaches are insects so they have 6 legs. If it has more than 6 then it is something else. Did you take that picture with a potato?


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

In the picture it appears to be some sort of larvae but if it has many legs then centipede or millipede.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Judging from that picture I'd say it is a brownish blurry bloblike thingamajig. 
You must have the same camera that people use to film bigfoot, the loch ness monster and every ghost.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Davejss said:


> Judging from that picture I'd say it is a brownish blurry bloblike thingamajig.
> You must have the same camera that people use to film bigfoot, the loch ness monster and every ghost.


Haha, my thoughts exactly. I undertand you didn't have a good camera handy, but you really expect anyone to be able to tell ANYTHINg from that picture? You could have blown your nose and taken that same picture and we wouldn't be able to tell.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL!! New bugs are discovered every day! If we cant ID it, we can give it a name. Remember, Latin name system in taxonomy. Genus first, then specie. (EG: canis lupus, wolf). 

Suggestions?


----------

